

Camouflage sheet inspired by octopus - chton
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-28834186

======
aperrien
What's the difference between this concept and e-paper?

~~~
pcl
The sensing substrate would seem to be the most significant difference.

Additionally, this technique uses a "temperature-driven dye", whereas e-papers
is typically an electromagnetically-activated mixture.

